# Help chosing additional fans for my new case



## Tec9 (May 8, 2009)

hi guys

i just bought the Thermaltake V4 Black Edition VM30001W2Z

case

wanted to buy some fans with it when i bought the case, but the sales man told me its uncesessery, i do belive it needs to be filled with fans where it possible
also because the only fan i get it with from the box attached to the case , was a rear exahust fan

and in the product page in thermaltake's website the say theres optional :

top exahust fan, front intake fan, bootom intake fan..........

but when i unboxed the case it had another 2 places for fan on top & another one on side panel ... but i dont know its for the design only or really meant for attaching on them fans 

as i said thermaltake gave one rear exahust fan with thier case + the optional fans the mention : top exhaust + bottom intake+front intake = 4 fans

but i found 2 more places that looks they were meant to be filled with fans...

what do you think?

*also what do you say about the case?

iamnot using the case yet cause i wnt to buy fans but dont know how much?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Tec9 :wave:

I'd built the PC then check the temps to see if any more fans are actually needed, after all more fans=more noise. Routing the wiring will have just as much (or more) effect on cooling too.

If you do need/opt for more fans, I suggest starting with the rear outlets first - Having a 'negative-pressure' inside the case evacuates the heat faster, 'positive-pressure' can allow localised hot-spots to build up.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

In most systems, a single, high flow, exhaust fan at the upper rear plus a few vents for intake is all that is necessary. I like to add a low flow intake fan positioned to direct air across the hard drives. After that, as Were-bo says, wait and see if more are even necessary.


----------



## Tec9 (May 8, 2009)

WereBo said:


> Hi Tec9 :wave:
> 
> I'd built the PC then check the temps to see if any more fans are actually needed, after all more fans=more noise. Routing the wiring will have just as much (or more) effect on cooling too.
> 
> If you do need/opt for more fans, I suggest starting with the rear outlets first - Having a 'negative-pressure' inside the case evacuates the heat faster, 'positive-pressure' can allow localised hot-spots to build up.


i rather at least start with 3 fans (2 additions to the one that came with the case at least)....

i do really care about the noise, thats one of the reasons i bought the case

as much as i understand the fan the provided with my case is low noise 

thermaltakes words: "Rear (exhaust):
120 x 120 x 25 mm Blue LED fan, 1300 rpm, 17 dBA"

its preety silent isnt?

which spec do i need to look on when i look for fan??

and what are the the recommand parameters?


thx for mentioning the wiring tip too




gcavan said:


> In most systems, a single, high flow, exhaust fan at the upper rear plus a few vents for intake is all that is necessary. I like to add a low flow intake fan positioned to direct air across the hard drives. After that, as Were-bo says, wait and see if more are even necessary.


hi 

what is the means\parameters in termes of high flow & low flow? 

the fan you like to add is front intake fan?? or its side panel ?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The important fan-specs are the amount of air moved (CFM, Cubic Feet/Min - More is better) and noise (Db, decibels - Less is better). LCDs are purely a personal choice, they don't affect performance in any way, not even to cause sleep-deprivation in dust-bunnies :grin:

Re: - Side-fans, they depend entirely on your specific build, some PC's are cooler with the side fan blowing air in, whereas t'others are cooler with the fan sucking out. Then again, some PCs are cooler without a side-fan - It's down to the airflow through your particular PC.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

After taking a good look at the cases configuration and specification here are a few pointers...

Mount the PSU with the fan facing the bottom of the case. This will allow the PSU to draw cool air in from under the case rather than warm air from inside which will allow your PSU to run more efficiently and last longer.

The rear exhaust fan, alone, should be sufficient for most applications. As my team-mates stated, cable routing will help cooling and airflow better than adding fans.

The side panel vent does not appear to have fan-mounts. The vent is there to allow cool air to be drawn in over your video card and expansion cards.

You stated that maintaining a low noise level is important to you, so you will need to achieve efficient cooling/airflow with as few fans as possible.

A few questions...


Are you using a discrete video card (not on-board)?
If so, what video card is it? (i.e. GeForce GT260, Radeon HD6400, etc)
What PSU are you using? The reason this is important is that low-efficiency, low-quality PSUs create more heat than high-quality units.
What is your CPU and are you using the stock HSF to cool it?
If not, what HSF are you using?
What are you primarily using the system for?

As stated earlier by my teammates, the rear exhaust fan alone is sufficient to keep most systems within operating temperature ranges. The questions I asked are to give me an idea of what cooling system upgrades/configurations would be best for your system.


----------

